# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  How to validate offer of contracts advertised online.

## enos

Good day

How many of you have seen ads say "we have contracts for this and that"?

Example :I am starting a business in logistics. Very often I see ads on websites like gumtree of people posting that they have contracts from mines and they are looking for trucks.

How true or legit are this kinds of posts?

How does one go about validating this kinds of ads.

Anyone with better knowledge please assist in this regard. 

Starting a business is a challenge on its own. I don't want fall for scams.

I understand very few mines would advertise tenders for trucks (never seen an ad on any newspapers saying Anglo coal need a certain amount of trucks to transport coal)

----------


## Dave A

The only solution is in-depth research and a deep sense of suspicion. 

When it comes to scams, warning bells should ring when:
There's an attempt to introduce urgency (I need a decision now)
They want you to pay money (this can take many forms)
They start overselling in a big way when you show hesitancy
It is hard to validate they are real people with a fixed and traceable location (think FICA).

----------


## enos

Thank you Dave...what about in situations where one has to become a member. It is required to pay upfront for memberships...is this the kind of situations where warning bells should ring?

----------


## Houses4Rent

I guess I just heard a loud ring...

----------


## woman shoes

Really informative. Thanks

----------

